# Would it be possible to....



## bjackman (Mar 7, 2008)

add this forum to the dropdown list you see when you hover your mouse over the forums menu/tab?


----------



## jeff (Mar 7, 2008)

You bet, Bill, I'll probably get to that tomorrow.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, that was easy.  Would it be possible ......to send me 2000 pen blanks (only the best) a muster lathe (since I don't have one of those) and a redhead []


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeff can you make a few sub forums in here?  such as pen parts and segmenting?


----------



## loglugger (Mar 7, 2008)

Just the redhead will do. Thank you. []
Bob


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 8, 2008)

Bob, I have a redhead I'll send you.


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 8, 2008)

My two sisters were redheads (one still is).  Believe me...ask for a good lathe!


----------



## loglugger (Mar 8, 2008)

Krik, that didn't sound very positive.  Maybe I had better stick with a lathe. 
Bob


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe your have better luck with her than I do


----------



## jeff (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> Jeff can you make a few sub forums in here?  such as pen parts and segmenting?


Sure I can, if it adds value. Once we get a decent number of posts in this forum we can see what topic areas make sense to split off into sub forums. I hate to split it before we know where the lines are.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 8, 2008)

Kirk, Jeff beat me to it I think. 
Bob


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bosipipes_
> 
> Bob, I have a redhead I'll send you.



Kirk send me a pipe or I email this link to your wife![]



for everyone out there Kirk and I are old friends and he knows I am kidding.


----------

